# Advice needed on starter kit



## Room Fogger (10/6/18)

Hi all, I need some advice. A painter that I have known for 25 years wants to stop smoking due to his lungs, but Is battling to quit. He is down to between 2 and 10 a day. I want to sponsor him but need some advice on a starter kit that I can get for him. Here is some of my criteria if possible:

Must be something that he can use in MTL, is this the best option?
Can be built in battery but must have reasonable standby time.
Must handle 70/30 juices preferrably, and nic level advice will also be welcome.
Coils not too expensive and good usage time.
I have a I just tank from my starter Pico, should I rather look at another Pico to pair it with or is there a special somewhere on a battery or built in battery mod that will compatible. I have looked at the Ego AIO, but unsure if it will satisfy the need and standby time. Any advice regarding a good choice will be greatly appreciated as I do not want to sit with something that is unusable for him and that he continues to smoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

@Hooked @Silver 

In my opinion, I would definitely recommend him get two mods or one with 2 - 4 batteries and an external charger. An iJust Tank S is not MTL - maybe the Melo III or iJust 2 tank would suit him better. 

A dual battery mod lasts me most of the day so if that's an option, go for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (10/6/18)

Twisp Cue, gives a similar throat hit and similar draw to a traditional cig, simple and easy to use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Hi all, I need some advice. A painter that I have known for 25 years wants to stop smoking due to his lungs, but Is battling to quit. He is down to between 2 and 10 a day. I want to sponsor him but need some advice on a starter kit that I can get for him. Here is some of my criteria if possible:
> 
> Must be something that he can use in MTL, is this the best option?
> Can be built in battery but must have reasonable standby time.
> ...



Kudos to you for wanting to help him @Room Fogger 

The choice of an ideal MTL starter option is not easy in my opinion.

Simplest setup (for me for fruity menthols) is an evod with an istick type of battery. Evod coils are cheap. But 50/50 18mg juices are not that easy to find. 

Another issue with commercial coil devices (for me) is that rich sweeter and darker juices tend to gunk up the coils. Hence i stick to light coloured fruity menthols in the commercial coil devices.

To stop smoking he definitely needs two devices. One for backup. Perhaps also look at a nic salt device. That might also work although i have found the throat hit very low and smooth on nic salts so he may not like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (10/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Hi all, I need some advice. A painter that I have known for 25 years wants to stop smoking due to his lungs, but Is battling to quit. He is down to between 2 and 10 a day. I want to sponsor him but need some advice on a starter kit that I can get for him. Here is some of my criteria if possible:
> 
> Must be something that he can use in MTL, is this the best option?
> Can be built in battery but must have reasonable standby time.
> ...



I think two mods to start with is a great idea and can be cost saving too, I would recommend the Twisp Cue & a Pico with melow 3 or whatever the newest equivalent is.

There is a few pros to this and my reasoning is that the Twisp Cue is what will make the transition to fulltime vaping easier. Both mods carry purpose and to start with the Twisp Cue, It had good battery life, The pods really last a while, They have a great STRONG tobacco included in the starter kit, you will have a choice of 3 flavors and its a HIGH nic, I think its 20mg, so that will most definitely hit the initial cravings. in the beginning they will use the Cue more as it feels lighter than a standard mod and draw is pretty good MTL so the familiar puff to start with is great.

Then comes the Pico, The fist vape I took was from a friends Pico and Mellow III and is why I am still vaping. It has proven to be a great mod that will last you long enough with all the bells and whistles that you need while getting into vaping and would stop you from buying unnecessary mods while finding their feet. They can later add a RTA or RDA for more cost reduction on coils.
By the time the Twisp Cue pods are finished they will be using the Pico full time and would by then have found what they like in vape profiles and vaping in general.

At least thats what I would have done if I knew then what I know now.
This is also what we did to help a lady at my work quit stinkies, Cue was the Nic delivery system and the vape (At 0mg nic) was the (successful) end goal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/6/18)

Thanks to all, I needed a refresher course in quitting to make sure I don’t stuff up. I am going to see about getting maybe one this week, and another at month end depending on what i can find and the pricing. Will look at the Que and a salt nic device as well. Thanks again for the advice, I really appreciate it.

I will be supplying juices to him so can do any mixes, will stock him up as he is a roving painter going where the work is. Will also look at enough coils to keep him going.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/6/18)

@Silver, have been looking at the evod starter pack with 2 devices for R700.00. Looks like a good option. Can quickly do some 2 or 3 flavour mixes, including menthols and then some tobacco ones that he can let steep at 50/50.


----------



## daniel craig (10/6/18)

@Alex posted an article yesterday about nic strengths. It would be advisable for someone quiting cigarettes to use high nicotine liquids so that they can vape less and eventually quit both completely.

What I would suggest is a MTL setup with 12mg of 50/50 liquids. Currently I'm testing out the aspire breeze 2. I have a 0.6 coil in mine and I can confirm that it wicks 70/30 but I also noticed that the draw isn't very much like a cigarette.

I did do a test recently using MTL devices like the SMOK Role badge, SMOK infinix, Mi-One and the Aspire Breeze 2, Twisp Cue. All device were filled with 50/50 15mg juice and fully charged. I gave it to a 3 smokers to test and tell me which one they would choose and why. From what they have told me:

The mi-one - Quite airy (for some reason airflow causes them to cough) 

The Aspire Breeze 2 - Quite airy; nice size (I had the 0.6 coil in; never test the higher ohm coil as yet) 

SMOK Rolo - Nice draw but not comfortable to use. 

Twisp Cue - Chicken Dinner device but costly because of pods. The size and weight was excellent. 

SMOK infinix - All 3 preferred the draw of this device (comparable to the cue) and the fact that it was cheaper. The size was also a bonus. 

I myself agree with them. The infinix for me performs great but you need 50/50 liquids. From all of these devices, the Aspire Breeze 2 was the only one that did well with 70/30. That said, I still need to test the aspire breeze with the higher ohm coil. 

The cue is excellent but it is costly because of the pods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/6/18)

Silver said:


> Kudos to you for wanting to help him @Room Fogger
> 
> The choice of an ideal MTL starter option is not easy in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I agree with this suggestion. The Evod performs excellent with 50/50 18mg and the fact that you can carry an extra battery is a pro.

I would definitely say that this is the best option. There's no doubt that this setup will work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

@Dietz Cue, not Que. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (10/6/18)

@Room Fogger 

I suggest that you contact The Vape Guy @BumbleBee. He will be able to advise you according to *the criteria which you specified. *He really listens to what a customer wants/needs. This is truly the best advice which I can give you.

Don't get a device which can't handle 70/30 juice because 50/50 is not widely available. You quite rightly said that you prefer 70/30.

Don't get a device with an internal battery. There is nothing worse than a mod dying on you and imagine if that happens to someone who is trying to quit. He'll just walk right into a shop and buy a packet of cigs.

Don't get a dual-battery mod, because of the weight. Bear in mind that here is a person switching from cigarettes to a mod. It's going to feel strange enough to him to get used to a mod, without it being heavy. 

Again - please discuss everything with Bumblebee. I buy all my mods from him and he has never tried to persuade me to buy something which I don't want and the advice which he has given has always been right on target.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (11/6/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Alex posted an article yesterday about nic strengths. It would be advisable for someone quiting cigarettes to use high nicotine liquids so that they can vape less and eventually quit both completely.
> 
> What I would suggest is a MTL setup with 12mg of 50/50 liquids. Currently I'm testing out the aspire breeze 2. I have a 0.6 coil in mine and I can confirm that it wicks 70/30 but I also noticed that the draw isn't very much like a cigarette.
> 
> ...


Agree. Something like the suorin air which has a refillable pod and with nic salts to get over the initial bump of not smoking and another device that handles 70/30 and lower nic to keep him on the path.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn (11/6/18)

Ordered the following for a convert last week and so far he is doing well:

http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/joyetech-ego-aio-eco-kit x2

http://vapeguy.co.za/joyetech-ego-aio-eco-coil-pack

http://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vape-juice/virginia-tobacco-vape-juice-e-liquid (12 mg)

All in all R779 with delivery.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/18)

acorn said:


> Ordered the following for a convert last week and so far he is doing well:
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/joyetech-ego-aio-eco-kit x2
> 
> ...


I have been using my Ecos for a few months now. They just work without any problems. Have used 50PG/50VG up to 30PG/70VG juices in them to good effect. Low power, high nicotine, longer battery life.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (11/6/18)

acorn said:


> Ordered the following for a convert last week and so far he is doing well:
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/joyetech-ego-aio-eco-kit x2
> 
> ...


@acorn, thanks for the lead on this, looks like a winning deal to me. @Andre , thanks for the additional info regarding juice consistency. What would be a good nic level to start him off with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (11/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @acorn, thanks for the lead on this, looks like a winning deal to me. @Andre , thanks for the additional info regarding juice consistency. What would be a good nic level to start him off with?


All depends on the convertee, the guy who converted complained a little about the 12mg strength in the beginning but it did the job, next step in a week or two might be 9mg. 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @acorn, thanks for the lead on this, looks like a winning deal to me. @Andre , thanks for the additional info regarding juice consistency. What would be a good nic level to start him off with?


Difficult, varies from person to person. If he is/was a heavy smoker, I would have gone for 24 mg in the Eco, but at least 18 mg. You do not want him sucking on the Eco with its small capacity like there is no tomorrow. Bear in mind that the Eco produces a lowly constant 6.8W, which results in the least risk vaping, but less effective nicotine absorption.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (11/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Dietz Cue, not Que. Lol.



qué?! All jokes aside +1 on the Cue think they running a promo now also to win a Cue for free for niks for Mahala....just go to Twispcue.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/6/18)

Daniel said:


> qué?! All jokes aside +1 on the Cue think they running a promo now also to win a Cue for free for niks for Mahala....just go to Twispcue.co.za


Que? Hablo no ingles ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (11/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Dietz Cue, not Que. Lol.





Daniel said:


> qué?! All jokes aside +1 on the Cue think they running a promo now also to win a Cue for free for niks for Mahala....just go to Twispcue.co.za



There I fixed it, I hope you OCDers feel better

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

